# Goldens at Puppy Mill Auction - February 7th -Rescue help may be needed!!!



## goldenmomx2 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm new here, so forgive me if this is a stupid question...

What is a Puppy Mill Auction? Is it an auction where the dogs taken from Puppy Mills are auctioned off? or puppies from Puppy Mills are auctioned (I thought they all went to pet stores)? or am I way off and not understanding at all?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppy mill auction is a sale where millers sell off their unwanted dogs. Rescue groups go in an try to buy them instead of another miller getting them.


----------



## goldenmomx2 (Jan 26, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Puppy mill auction is a sale where millers sell off their unwanted dogs. Rescue groups go in an try to buy them instead of another miller getting them.


So the point to these auctions is for the dogs to stay w/in the puppy mill industry? That's not good at all. Glad the rescues get word of things and get in there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden REts. at GRPMR from Puppy Mill Auction*

I received an email this morning with pictures of the Golden Rets. that GRPMR 
http://www.grpmrt.org/
saved from the PUppy Mill Auction!

1. More Puppy Mill Golden Pictures 
Posted by: "Bob Bornstein" [email protected] bobbornstein1 
Mon Apr 19, 2010 7:46 pm (PDT) 


*Here's a link to more pictures that Cheryl took of the latest group of puppy
mill Goldens.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]*

Bob -
-- 
Bob Bornstein, President
Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue
Oklahoma


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A big thank you to those who saved these dogs. Whomever left Ivy in that condition should be put away.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness...my heart is breaking right now. How could anyone do something like that to a dog. Is the government involved at all for this cruelty?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Mo puppy mills*

Here is an artilce from the ASPCA regarding a PUPPY MILL INITIATIVE they are supporting in MO. *If you live in MO, please click on the link to sign the petition.*

*Live from Missouri: ASPCA Supports Landmark Puppy Mill Initiative*

*Home to an estimated 3,000 puppy mills—far more than any other state—Missouri has rightly earned the nickname “Puppy Mill Capital of America.” However, help is on the way! Missourians for the Protection of Dogs—a coalition made up of the ASPCA, the Humane Society of the U.S., the Humane Society of Missouri and the Missouri Alliance for Animal Legislation—is sponsoring a landmark ballot initiative to put the Missouri Puppy Mill Cruelty Prevention Act before the state’s voters in November 2010. If the act reaches the ballot and passes, it will prohibit some of the worst abuses prevalent in Missouri’s commercial dog kennels—but the first step is gathering 130,000 signatures of support from Missouri voters by the end of April.*
*With only a few weeks left to go before the April 27 deadline, the pressure is on. Several ASPCA team members have volunteered their time to help count and process the flood of petition signatures, and the following is a field report from campaign headquarters in St. Louis, MO.*
*Reporter: Kymberlie Adams, ASPCA—April 12, 2010*
*Tawnya and I arrived at the Missourians for the Protection of Dogs headquarters early this morning. Volunteers were scattered throughout the office, working hard to sort through the endless piles of petitions. Others were entering data into computers. Bags of chips and bars of chocolate littered the tables, functioning as much-needed motivational support.*
*We were put right to work in the office. Our job was to look up the congressional number for each name on the petition, a grueling and time-consuming process—but we managed to processes over 3,000 petition signatures by the end of the day.*
*







*
*Tawnya Mosgrove of the ASPCA, left, and HSUS intern Jenn Clegg search for the congressional districts of petition signatories.*
*There are more than 3,000 campaign volunteers working across the state—most are out on the streets gathering signatures. I never knew how important each individual petition signature was for the success of a campaign—those that are illegible or contain incorrect or missing address information must be crossed out and don’t count. This is incredibly disheartening, considering how many signatures are needed to push this ballot through and all the work that went into collecting them.*
*I am amazed at the dedication of the volunteers here. No one takes a break, even eating lunch while working—and many continue late into the night. But with the help of strong coffee, the energy remains high. I am inspired.*
*Action Tip: Live in Missouri? Sign the petition today and help make history!*
*Reporter: Kymberlie Adams, ASPCA—April 13, 2010*
*It’s been a long day—my head is spinning, my eyes ache and my fingers are blistered. With only two weeks left to get the remaining signatures, we are all pushing our work speed to the limit. Dogs visited the office today, two sweet rescues—and just their presence alone energized us. We were reminded of why we are working so hard, and how much this achievement would mean to the countless number of dogs suffering in puppy mills.*
*Tawnya and I spent the majority of the day looking up congressional districts for each valid signature. This is the first step in getting the documents prepared for Missouri’s Secretary of State. As with any ballot initiative, the petitions will go through a tedious final sorting and labeling before being handed over. This final processing takes approximately four full days to accomplish with a team of 50 volunteers essentially moving into the headquarters and working around the clock.*
*







*
*Volunteers Mary Chapman, Paula Carroll and Mary Duggan tally petitions to monitor the campaign's progress.*
*When the painstaking task is complete, a caravan of vehicles will drive the bundled petitions directly to the Missouri Secretary of State’s office. After she officially accepts them, the petitions will be divided by congressional code among Missouri’s 114 election authorities. The election authorities will go through every petition to verify that each person who signed is a registered voter and that all info is correctly presented.*
*We won’t know until August if enough of the signatures have met the strict guidelines for ballot certification. If we have, then stage two of the campaign will begin—and we’ll get out the vote! Major advertising campaigns, fundraising benefits, house parties and other high-energy and engaging events will take place across the state with a common goal of educating voters about the bill and gaining their support.*
*Hard work, long days and a spinning head could not stop me from being a part of this historic campaign.*
**Paid for by Missourians for the Protection of Dogs, Judy Peil, Treasurer*


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Those pictures are heartbreaking! Those horrible, horrible people ... poor Ivy ...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Unfortunately by participating in the auction, saving the dogs puts money into the miller's hands for them to get (purchase) new unused dogs to start the process up again.
IMO, for every one that is saved another takes its place.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those pictures are heartbreaking......the person who did that to Ivy is despicable...that poor poor girl. I truly hope she gets the care she obviously needs.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to ask the obvious here...

If the millers are holding auctions, it would seem to me the authorities would know who these ******** are, and could go in and shut them down.

What am I missing here?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppy mills are legal business, the government has no cause to shut them down. They are supposed to meet FDA standards, but they don't, and the FDA does not enforce the laws that would shut them down due to lack of proper housing and care the laws require.

It does put money in the hands of the millers when cast off dogs are bought by rescue, that's true. But for that one dog their life is saved.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's such a hard line to walk. I don't believe in lining the millers pockets, but since nobody is enforcing even minimal care (Ivy is a case in point) of these dogs and they will just continue to be used as breeding machines with absolutely no vet care, at least these few dogs are given a chance at a decent life. I wish there was a way to prove that a dog like Ivy came from a specific mill and that the authorities actually cared enough to go in and investigate that mill. But they don't.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ivy is coming to Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies. I don't know whether any of the others are coming here, but Ivy will get the best of care and much love in one of our amazing foster homes.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Puppy mills are legal business, the government has no cause to shut them down. They are supposed to meet FDA standards, but they don't, and the FDA does not enforce the laws that would shut them down due to lack of proper housing and care the laws require.
> 
> It does put money in the hands of the millers when cast off dogs are bought by rescue, that's true. But for that one dog their life is saved.


Puppy mills are legal businesses, but it doesn't take an expert eye to see the obvious neglect of Ivy... can't people be fined at least for animal neglect? I guess I don't understand how someone could show up to an auction with a dog like Ivy and get away with it. Or was she not auctioned?

Eta - I missed fostermom's post. So no one knows what mills these dogs come from, huh? That sucks.


----------

